# Rye wine.



## niemiecsebastian82 (Dec 30, 2019)

If anyone is interested I will gladly share info on how to make that wine. But it's METRIC.[emoji28]
Chears.


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 31, 2019)

Always curious. Do you ferment the rye by converting the starches to simple sugars - so that this is a beer-wine or do you use the rye to flavor the wine?


----------



## niemiecsebastian82 (Dec 31, 2019)

You use it the same way as you would use fruit's. Also you can make rise wine. With a bit of raisins. Seed's need to be washed carefully and sanitised.

5-6kg of seed's and 15L of sugar syrup.
Citrine acid, 
Some raisins - 0.5kg
White wine yast
After 24hours ad activit.
The rye wine will take more than year to become drinkable. The rise one takes almost the same time.
Don't make it to high ALC, it's very delicate in taste. This wine no one will guess taste the first time, but will guess it next time without any problems.
My best regards.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 1, 2020)

But when you make wine from fruit you ferment the fruit sugars. The sugars in grains are too complex for yeast to ferment without using enzymes to break down those sugars (as in brewing beer) but you are not doing that, so this looks more like the way you make wine from flowers - using the flavor of the grains to flavor the wine made from the syrup. No?


----------



## niemiecsebastian82 (Jan 4, 2020)

Correct. Seed's are only for the taste.[emoji16]


----------

